# Fred Jones



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Is he our long term answer at the 2? Im starting to think so. Either at the end of this season or next, I expect Reggie to retire, which will leave the SG possition up for grabs. Fred seems to improve with every game and could turn out to be one heck of a player in this league. If this happens we will have to find a decent backup for the 2, but that shouldnt be to hard.

Another option is to move Ron to the 2 guard and give the SF spot to Harrington, which also seems like a great idea. This would give us a dominant starting lineup, and we would still have Jones and Bender comming in for big minutes off the bench.

Just a few thoughts on the future of the 2 spot for our team. What do you guys think?


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

i think that fred jones will take reggies spot when its reggies time to go, fred's been doing really good lately and i hope he just keeps consistant and getting better


----------



## pacersrule03 (Jul 23, 2003)

Reggie will probably retire when his contract ends, after next season. Freddie just continues to get better. I think if he works really hard on his shot then he could be around for awhile.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Is he our long term answer at the 2? Im starting to think so. Either at the end of this season or next, I expect Reggie to retire, which will leave the SG possition up for grabs. Fred seems to improve with every game and could turn out to be one heck of a player in this league. If this happens we will have to find a decent backup for the 2, but that shouldnt be to hard.
> 
> Another option is to move Ron to the 2 guard and give the SF spot to Harrington, which also seems like a great idea. This would give us a dominant starting lineup, and we would still have Jones and Bender comming in for big minutes off the bench.
> ...


Honestly, right now i'd say no. He doesn't have the passing figured out yet and he has a horrid shot. He's got to improve both of those before he will be considered. Right now he is a very solid player off the bench.

If Reggie does retire i don't think we will worry about it... because we'll be World Champions.  I don't see Reggie retiring unless we win the title. Jones is developing very fast like you said, every game he plays better. But he needs to improve his shot if he ever wants to see 20 minutes on the court. 

And personally, i used to want Artest to play SG but not anymore. With Artest and O'Neal, we have the best front court in the Eastern Conference and one of the best in the NBA. Why mess with it? Both are playing GREAT together and our defense is awsome. I wouldn't change it. Having Harrington off the bench will only make our bench that much better. 

I do think it's time for someone to start thinking about the future of the SG (which i'm sure Bird and Carlisle already are) but i think it will be by form of free agency or draft. I don't see anyone on this roster (besides FJ) who can play SG in the long term as long as he is shooting the ball well.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Need a young PG to push Tinsley more than a new SG IMO.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Need a young PG to push Tinsley more than a new SG IMO.


I think we need both


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Need a young PG to push Tinsley more than a new SG IMO.


Tinsleys been playing great. I dont think we'll be replacing him any time soon.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Tinsleys been playing great. I dont think we'll be replacing him any time soon.


Not to replace him, but to push him to be even better with a little fear. Having two good PG's usually makes the starter play that much harder. 

And if Tinsley had a bad game, it wouldn't be a big drop-off of the bench. Having two quality PG's is essential to good offense in the NBA. 

Look at the Kings, Grizzlies, Mavericks, Nuggets, T-Wolves, Warriors, Sonics.

All of those teams have a capable "starting quality" back-up PG.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Not to replace him, but to push him to be even better with a little fear. Having two good PG's usually makes the starter play that much harder.
> ...


I agree that Tinsley has been playing great, and I also agree that having a better backup PG to push him would be good. Tins is a great PG, but I don't think to highly of AJ or Kenny Anderson. Any ideas on who we could go after? Is there anybody in the draft we could possibly pickup that has the ability to push Tinsley to work harder?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree that Tinsley has been playing great, and I also agree that having a better backup PG to push him would be good. Tins is a great PG, but I don't think to highly of AJ or Kenny Anderson. Any ideas on who we could go after? Is there anybody in the draft we could possibly pickup that has the ability to push Tinsley to work harder?


Someone to push the rock. Jameer Nelson, Devin Harris, Raymond Felton. Anyone of the three will be good IMO. They all like to play in an uptempo system. 

If the Pacers go with the same line-up next year.

PG - Tinsley
SG - Miller
SF - Artest
PF - O'Neal
C - Foster

The Bench squad could be the high energy squad that brings it to other teams on a regular basis.

PG - Nelson/Harris/Felton
SG - F. Jones
SF - Bender
PF - Harrington
C - Pollard

I think with an athletic/hi-energy PG to ignite the fastbreak off the bench like the Kings, I think it can help the Pacers built leads and play better because O'Neal can rest more rather than having to come back in because the offense stagnates. JMO.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Someone to push the rock. Jameer Nelson, Devin Harris, Raymond Felton. Anyone of the three will be good IMO. They all like to play in an uptempo system.
> ...


I'd say out of those guy we probably would only have a chance at maybe getting Devin Harris, but if we make a trade we could get a lower draft pick. I like the team how it is now though, I don't really wanna get rid of anyone unless it's AJ or KA.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Honestly I don't know why people think Nelson will be a lotto pick or higher. What changed in a year? 

He still has the same weaknesses and didn't dominate the Chicago camp. He is still going to have to prove his game, thus he could still fall to the Pacers. 

I think Harris is who you might receive as well.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Honestly I don't know why people think Nelson will be a lotto pick or higher. What changed in a year?
> 
> He still has the same weaknesses and didn't dominate the Chicago camp. He is still going to have to prove his game, thus he could still fall to the Pacers.
> ...


I think his stock is just jacked up right now because of his teams success, but the fact that he is 5'11'' will make it hard for him to be a lotto pick, he would absolutely have to tear it up in the draft camps this year. I think he would be a nice backup for Tinsley though.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

I know it's way too early to talk about the off-season, esspicially since we are playing some awsome ball right now. But, i honestly think we will make a huge push to sign Gary Payton. Tinsley would learn TONS from Payton, not only how to pass, how to see the court better but defense. Payton could be a huge role model for Tinsley. 

Tinsley is good now, but the HUGE question about him will never go away until he shows it in the playoffs. Can Tinsley be a winner in the playoffs??? This question can not be anwsered now, we will just have to wait and hope so.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> Tinsley is good now, but the HUGE question about him will never go away until he shows it in the playoffs. Can Tinsley be a winner in the playoffs??? This question can not be anwsered now, we will just have to wait and hope so.


I forgot about that, it seems like the last two years he has just gotten benched, he was doing ok against the Celts then he didn't play anymore. I do remember a couple years ago in the playoffs though when Reggie got mad at him cuz he had a wide open look on the arc and he passed. That shouldn't happen this year though, he seems to take anywhere from 3-8 threes a game now and usually shoots a min of about 35% 

I do like the idea of acquiring Payton though, I seriously doubt it will happen, but who knows, I don't know much about our off season right now cuz like you said, it's too early to be thinking about it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You want a PG to help the 2nd unit and push Tinsley, not put him on the bench.

Payton is going to want to start, and if he didn't start he would complain. Tinsley not starting is only stunting his development as a great PG. Him coming off the bench will do nothing for his game, even if it is Gary Payton. 

I don't find Payton to be someone I would want wisdom or leadership from. He seems to always have a chip on his shoulder. Also would Payton complain if he had to deviate his game to get the ball to Jermaine, Al and Artest like he has done with Shaq and Kobe. I mean if he is going to complain about his shot attempts and he is an aging PG no less, why should the Pacers sign him?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> You want a PG to help the 2nd unit and push Tinsley, not put him on the bench.
> 
> Payton is going to want to start, and if he didn't start he would complain. Tinsley not starting is only stunting his development as a great PG. Him coming off the bench will do nothing for his game, even if it is Gary Payton.


If we sign Payton in the summer, he will be starting. I don't think i ever said i wanted Payton for the bench. Tinsley could play bench for one season, learn and be the starter for the next 6-7 years. 

I can assure you, if Tinsley stuggles in the playoffs, he will be out really fast. That is one reason why Anthony Johnson and Kenny Anderson were brought in, IMO, in case Tinsley stuggles in the playoffs and doesn't play. Anderson/Johnson will NOT make us win in the playoffs, but they will NOT cost us games either. With Tinsley, it could go either way. I am hoping he plays great and is kills any PG rumours in Indiana.

Speeking of Johnson, you guys gotta give me some credit. Remember in the off-season when he was rumored to come and when he signed, i was the only guy who protected him? Alot of people even said he wouldn't even make the roster. You gotta say, i was right, he has been pretty solid.  

I'm too lazy to find the thread now, but i'm pretty sure i was the only one happy about him joining us.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm not ready to give Freddie Reggie's spot next year. He's going to continue to improve but i don't think he'll be ready for being a starter just yet. He has some good defensive and offensive skills, but lets not forget he'll only be in his 3rd season and is only 6'2''.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I still have faith in Bender.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I still have faith in Bender.


lol, ive never had faith in the toothpick man. 

Hey a question for pacers fans, would you guys be willing to make a trade for Ronald murray? Maybe bender, Pollard and a future 1st/2nd rounder for Murray and Booths huge contract?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!Hey a question for pacers fans, would you guys be willing to make a trade for Ronald murray? Maybe bender, Pollard and a future 1st/2nd rounder for Murray and Booths huge contract?


I'd love Ronald Murray, but don't you think that is asking alot? Bender and a 1st? Plus Pollard who is garbage but still. I don't see us being able to pick up Booth unless we lose Austin Croshere somehow.

How about a similar deal but for Brent Barry? Bender, Pollard and a 2nd for Barry?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> lol, ive never had faith in the toothpick man.
> ...


The deal sounded interesting until you mention Calvin Booth's name, that guy is terrible and I never want to see his wearing a Pacers jersey. If we could workout a deal to get Ronald Murray that could be nice though since he is kinda what we need as a scoring option.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

> How about a similar deal but for Brent Barry? Bender, Pollard and a 2nd for Barry?


only if we get ridnour too  think of our future duck backcourt


----------

